# Vorderrad ruckelt beim Bremsen



## dingsbumms (23. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe seit ca. 6 Wochen ein Nerve XC 3.0.
Mir ist aufgefallen, wenn vorne bei einer bestimmten Bremskraft gebremst wird, das Vorderrad anfängt zu ruckeln oder auszuschlagen, so als würde die Bremse immer für Millisekunden nicht mehr bremsen und dann wieder bremsen.
Habe dabei auch das Gefühl, dass dadurch auch etwas Bremskraft verloren geht.

Ich finde das irgendwie nicht normal, ist vielleicht irgendetwas locker oder gehört das dazu ? Ist eben mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremse und habe daher keinerlei Erfahrungswerte.

Würde mich sehr über eure Erfahrungswerte freuen, ob ihr da auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht habt oder wie man das z.B. unterbinden kann.

Gruße Mo.


----------



## schappi (23. September 2007)

Hast du das Steuerlager richtig vorgespann?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dingsbumms (23. September 2007)

Nun ja, ich habe da eigentlich nicht viel dran gemacht, kam ja schon mehr oder weniger zusammengebaut per Post. Musste ja nur den Lenker und die Räder einbauen und fertig.

Gruß Mo.


----------



## Stifta (23. September 2007)

hatte das gleiche Problem, geholfen hat ein wechsel der Bremsbeläge (anderes Fabrikat), kannst aber auch mal versuchen einfach die hinteren nach vorne zu tauschen, oder die Beläge etwas abschmirgeln, geht auch ohne Demontage, einfach einen Streifen 200er Papier zwischen Scheibe und Belägen durchziehen.
Gruß Stifter


----------



## Jierdan (23. September 2007)

Für mich klingt das auch eher nach einem Steuersatzproblem.
Löse im Zweifelsfall nochmal die Vorbau- und Ahead-Schrauben und zieh sie nochmal ordentlich an (die Ahead zuerst)


----------



## schappi (23. September 2007)

dingsbumms schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich habe da eigentlich nicht viel dran gemacht, kam ja schon mehr oder weniger zusammengebaut per Post. Musste ja nur den Lenker und die Räder einbauen und fertig.
> 
> Gruß Mo.



Da haben wir  das Problem.
Du hast die Aheadkappe nicht angezogen und damit den Steuersatz nicht vorgespannt.
Du musst jetzt folgendes Machen:
1. die Klemmschrauben des Vorbaus am Gabelschaft lösen.
2. Die Aheadkappe (Innesechskannt in der Abdeckung) anziehen, das Vorspannung auf dem Steuersatz ist. Der Lenker darf aber noch nicht schwergängig sein.
3. die Klemmschrauben des Vorbaus wieder anziehen.
4. Fertig , Bremsprobe
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## shini (23. September 2007)

Hi, kann es sein, daß Du einen Nobby Nic vorne drauf hast, ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem und hab den Reifendruck etwas erhöht, dann wurde es etwas besser.

Steuersatz und Bremsbeläge hatte ich vorher schon nachgeschaut hat aber nichts geholfen.


----------



## dingsbumms (24. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich werde heute nach der Arbeit mal die Vorspannung neu machen und auch mal das mit Reifendruck versuchen, habe ja die Nobby Nics drauf.

Melde mich dann wieder mit dem Ergebnis.

Vielen dank schon mal für die Tipps.

Gruß Mo.


----------



## Didi123 (24. September 2007)

Meine Oro rubbelt auch manchmal, abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit und Bremskraft.
Hab's bisher immer (ähnlich wie bei der Juicy) auf die Beläge geschoben.
Da die jetzt eh ziemlich runter sind werde ich als nächstes wahrscheinlich mal Swissstop ausprobieren.
Glaub' nicht, dass es am Steuersatz liegt, den hab' ich auch schon mal nachgestellt.


----------



## schappi (24. September 2007)

Das mit den rubbelnden Bremsen habe ich an meinem 28" Crossbike mit Julie Bremsen, aber da ist die Gabel sehr weich.
An meinem ES mit Louise FR habe ich weder mit 180mm noch mit 210mm Scheiben je rubbeln gehabt.
Es ist quer durch die Fahrzeugindustrie bekannt wie schöne Drehschwingungen mit Resonanzen in anderern Fahrzeugteilen Scheibenbremsen auslösen können. Manchmal helfen wirklich Kleinuigkeiten um die Resonanzen zu vermeiden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dingsbumms (26. September 2007)

Hallo.
Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, den Steuersatz festzuziehen, hoffe das ich heute oder morgen dazu komme.
Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob es Biker gibt, die das XC 3.0 haben, ähnliche Effekte erlebt haben oder gar keine, ob es vielleicht mit der Reba zu tun hat.

Gruß Mo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (26. September 2007)

Hab das XC 7.0 mit Fox und Oro (Originalbeläge) und es rubbelt manchmal, dann noch ein Cannondale mit Fatty Ultra und Juicy (Originalbeläge) und es rubbelt meistens.
Meine Freundin hat ein XC 5 mit Reba, Juicy und Swisstops und da rubbelt nix (mehr).


----------



## dingsbumms (10. Oktober 2007)

So, nach langer schreibpause bin ich wieder da, um zu berichten.

Also, den Vorbau habe ich mal angezogen, brachte aber keinen Erfolg, mehr Druck in den Reifen....kann ich irgendwie nicht so beurteilen ob das geklappt hatte, da ich gleichzeitig einen anderen Lenker eingesetzt habe, der breiter ist und auch etwas höher, nun habe ich das "vermeintliche" Gefühl, das es besser ist.

Naja, mal schauen, ich muss das mal beobachten, was die Zeit so bringt, wie es mit anderen Reifen aussieht, aber erst mal die aktellen runterfahren und was auch andere Bremsklötze bzw. Scheiben bringen, aber rest die neuen runterfahren 

Gruß Mo.


----------



## Olligator (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Nachfrage: wann rubbelt es denn präzise:
- auf jedem Untergrund: Waldboden - Teer
- bei welcher Geschwindigkeit: 10km/h - 50km/h
- bei welcher Bremshärte: weiche Bremsung - harte Bremsung
- wieviel negativ Federweg hast du eingestellt: 10mm - 20mm


Eventuell liegt es einfach nur daran an folgendem Effekt:
Bei einer leichten Bremsung ist deine Gabel fast ganz ausgefedert. Dann ist die Überlappung der Buchsen in deiner Gabel recht gering. Haste dann noch ne federleichte Racegabel mit wenig Negativfederweg, dann rubbelt es  
Steigst du aber voll in die Eisen, dann rubbelt nix, weil die Gabel sofort weit eintaucht  

Dann kannste nix machen, leider    

Wie bereits andere geschrieben haben muß dein Steuersatz korrekt eingestellt sein, darf deine Nabe kein Spiel haben, ...


----------



## Dirkinho (11. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

versuch mal die Bremsleitung mit einem Kabelbinder möglichst nah an der Bremse zu befestigen. wirst sehen, das reduziert das Rubbeln deutlich. siehe folgenden Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270749&page=7&highlight=formula+rubbelt

Habe ne Formula und den gleichen Effekt. Falls der link nicht geht, gib in die Suchfunktion "Formula 24  vibriert" ein!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## tnohoe (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte das gleiche Problem an meinem Torque Limited hinten. Das Ruckeln war so stark , daß es fast zum Sturz führte.  Bremsbelagwechsel ohne Erfolg,  war'n richtiges ABS Gefühl.
Ursache :  Unterschiedliche Reibkoeffiziente bei der Scheibe.  
Canyon hat die Scheibe auf Garantie getauscht. 
Problem beseitigt !

Grüße Zusammen 
Gerd


----------

